# Family Visa



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi,
I am Swiss and my wife is Filipina. My wife has a 5-year-old son. I am a resident of Spain since 1998, - NIE, police registration, everything legal -, but we also do rent a house in the Philippines, where we did stay together for biggest part of the past three years. Now we want to move definitively to Spain. My wife came with me to Spain (on a tourist visa), but the boy is still in the Philippines. We have been at the police with a lawyer, but they were reacting as if we ask them some difficult problem about Quantum mechanics. They told me to as an appointment by Internet, but since my wife is going back to Manila September 25th, this is useless. I did read about all the regulations and laws. My wives, and her son, are entitled, as direct familiars of a communitarian (Switzerland has, despite not being in the EU, some agreements with the EU about this) the same rights as myself. 

I did read about this “family regroupment” visa, but I also did hear about some horror stories, people being separated for month, because the Spanish authorities are just not doing anything. I did write a mail to the Spanish embassy in Manila, but I really don’t know if they will be of any help. 

My wife has a tourist visa for Spain, with multiple entries, valid until December, but the boy has only a visa for Switzerland. I suppose the Spanish consulate in Manila will not issue a tourist visa for the boy, since they know that do not intent to go back to the Philippines.

Personally, I do not want to go back to the Philippines, because, among other things, the tropical climate is very hard on my system.

What can we do?

Every hint will be highly appreciated.


----------



## leefx (Jan 16, 2009)

*Family regroupment visa*

Hi mr. swiss guy. How many months is the family regroupment visa valid for your wife to stay in switzerland? Is it possible to have your email address to talk about this. I am also interested. I and my dad who is german but living in switzerland for 48 years is having a hard time to get a longer stay in switzerland. If I cant have your email address I hope a good answer here will do. hope to hear from you and thank you very much 



Eva33 said:


> Hi,
> I am Swiss and my wife is Filipina. My wife has a 5-year-old son. I am a resident of Spain since 1998, - NIE, police registration, everything legal -, but we also do rent a house in the Philippines, where we did stay together for biggest part of the past three years. Now we want to move definitively to Spain. My wife came with me to Spain (on a tourist visa), but the boy is still in the Philippines. We have been at the police with a lawyer, but they were reacting as if we ask them some difficult problem about Quantum mechanics. They told me to as an appointment by Internet, but since my wife is going back to Manila September 25th, this is useless. I did read about all the regulations and laws. My wives, and her son, are entitled, as direct familiars of a communitarian (Switzerland has, despite not being in the EU, some agreements with the EU about this) the same rights as myself.
> 
> I did read about this “family regroupment” visa, but I also did hear about some horror stories, people being separated for month, because the Spanish authorities are just not doing anything. I did write a mail to the Spanish embassy in Manila, but I really don’t know if they will be of any help.
> ...


----------

